# All-Clad MasterChef vs. All-Clad Stainless



## risa (May 11, 2001)

I googled and went through other posts in this site trying to find an answer but had no luck. It seemed to me like the only difference was the exterior. The MasterChef has a brushed aluminum alloy exterior while the stainless steel is a magnetic stainless steel exterior. How big of a difference does this make? I'm looking into purchasing a few pieces for myself as a Christmas present.


----------



## foodie jeff (Nov 10, 2001)

Functionally there is no difference between MasterChef and the Stainless line. I have several pieces of MasterChef, Stainless and LTD and they all work great. The only change in MasterChef2 vs. the original MasterChef is the polished handles rather than the original brushed finish.

Feel free to make your choice based on aesthetics and price, but rest assured that the cooking will be the same.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Welcome to Chef Talk Jeff!


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

If you might use induction, get the Stainless; that's the only one that will work with it. Otherwise, the differences between MC and Stainless are just looks, price, and ease of care. Whichever you get, they'll work great and last a long, long time.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

I have a set of the all-clad master crafters aluminum out and stainless in. I purchased the SS. I switched back to the aluminum in three weeks. I've cooked in these pans for over 10 yrs. or so every day over gas and they still look and work great.
my 2 cents
panini


----------



## risa (May 11, 2001)

No convection for me I don't think and I don't much care about looks. The cheap pots I cook with now look absolutely terrible. I'm not very good at scrubbing the bottom of pots except for the few Calphalons I have. I'll probably go for the MC. Thank you everyone.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Good pots are the key to good cooking Nancya. All-Clad is the next best thing after copper. Whichever line you adopt you will like!

and welcome to Cheftalk, Foodie Jeff!


----------

